# Leave it!



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Practicing "leave it" with food and treats one evening.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

This video made me laugh. The look on her face is priceless ! 
She is absolutely gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Girl, Dixie!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job Dixie! What a good girl she is.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry I said "he". I could have sworn I saw a different name on the OP. I had the volume all the way down as I am at work. I am really sorry :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone else LOVE how pitiful they look while leaving it? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Excellent control. Good job!

Our trainer would have us call that a wait, not a leave it.
Leave it is for the dead squirrel that you will never let them have - a permanent no.
Wait is for dinner, going through a door or treats that they will get when you say - a temporary no.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> This video made me laugh. The look on her face is priceless !
> She is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





tine434 said:


> Does anyone else LOVE how pitiful they look while leaving it? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! :roflmao: They know just how to push those buttons and make you feel bad!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> I'm so sorry I said "he". I could have sworn I saw a different name on the OP. I had the volume all the way down as I am at work. I am really sorry :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, that's alright, Shellbug. 



BajaOklahoma said:


> Excellent control. Good job!
> 
> Our trainer would have us call that a wait, not a leave it.
> Leave it is for the dead squirrel that you will never let them have - a permanent no.
> Wait is for dinner, going through a door or treats that they will get when you say - a temporary no.


Ohhhh! In that case, I better start changing the cue word! I've been thinking about what you said and figured out some other way to practice leave it at home. ^-^


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

If I do leave it like this, I just reward them with cheese or something better, they never get the actual item unless I say take it. If I don't say take it then they never get it and will just get something else. We haven't tried "wait" yet lol wait for my trainer is like...
A "stay" but I can call you to me instead of you staying until I come back to you. Whew, if we have so many words... imagine how our dogs feel! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good girl Dixie, great job Mom!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

tine434 said:


> If I do leave it like this, I just reward them with cheese or something better, they never get the actual item unless I say take it. If I don't say take it then they never get it and will just get something else. We haven't tried "wait" yet lol wait for my trainer is like...
> A "stay" but I can call you to me instead of you staying until I come back to you. Whew, if we have so many words... imagine how our dogs feel! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, tine! I've decided to start over by dropping low value items/food and treating her with maybe something like tiny bits of lunchmeat turkey and actually 'leaving' the dropped things.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Lunchmeat is high sodium and nitrates, not good for any of us. 
I bought a couple of bags of different treats for training - and spent an hour cutting them into smaller pieces. I store them in the fridge. A bag will last several weeks and end up being cheaper than lunch meats.

Before our first class, our trainer stood outside the classroom and talked with the parents for 10 minutes. A coworker counted every time one of us used the okay during that time period. We averaged using it one to two times a minute in our conversation! I was surprised, but it reinforced the need to use a word other than okay as the release word. I work at a school with autistic, so using the word "finished" works for me (my husband is struggling to delete okay from his training). One of our parents is using a Swedish word that none of us can pronounce! lol

Our first grandchild is arriving this Spring. One of the cool things we have been teaching the dogs is to never take a dog cookie if it isn't pointing at them. The idea is that a child holding food won't have a dog grab it out of their hand. We did it when our kids were little and never had problems.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh okay! Are there any specifics you can recommend? 

Maybe I could change it to "all done"? Or something German. She's already a couple of commands in German and English.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We use leave it like that, which means don't give something attention. It could be a dead squirrel, the cat, a person, or whatever. To release her I do say "take it" and I swap between letting her take what she left, and also have her take something else. Both ways work well, with enough practice they figure it out. I use wait for a hold in place command, like not going through the door, hanging out after getting out of the vehicle, it is a sort of "pause" command, but never associated with getting something other than released. 

She is so cute!!! I would also work towards not saying "leave it" so often, and I require eye contact before she is released.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright! Thanks tons for the tips and advice everyone! 

I really do appreciate it! ^-^


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> She is so cute!!! I would also work towards not saying "leave it" so often, and I require eye contact before she is released.


We are working on the eye contact part still with Rem.... He has trouble not staring it down lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

